# Anyone tried Amazon Frogbits?



## cookiedoughcreations (Feb 24, 2015)

Hello! Obsessing over this plant, it's just adorable and I think it would be just want my planted tank needs - maybe. I have a small 5 gal (lighted hood) with other plants. Will the frogbits cover the top and completely shade the other plants too much? Also wondering if the light in the tank hood would be too close to the plant as it's a surface floater. There's one betta and a snail in the tank.
Help, someone please!! I'm dying to order this plant! )


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

Hi there

while I have never owned this plant ive seen quite a few members on here selling or discussing it, from what ive read its easy enough as long as you have the correct spectrum of bulb in your hood.

yes you will probably have to take out about half of them every few weeks and either trash them or put them somewhere else so it dosnt make the tank too dark

...buy the way I have to say I'm jealous that your possibly buying some...I *really* like floaters, there so neat


----------



## TuiAndLa (Feb 23, 2012)

I had some amazon frogbit last year and with my luck, it all eventually died on me. ._.

I had them in an open top "pond"-like tank with plenty of sunlight coming in from a window, minimal water movement, and they just didn't do well. Leaves got smaller and would turn yellow and die.

I put them in a container of worm tea in front of the same window and they took off and grew wonderfully... back into the pond, and they'd die back. In hindsight, my couple of stems of pothos probably sucked up all the bloody nutrients/nitrates?? I don't know. lol You'll probably have better luck than I did though. haha


----------



## cookiedoughcreations (Feb 24, 2015)

kjg1029 ~ Thanks for the helpful info! I think I've decided against the frogbits after more research and finding other ideas I think may work better like water wisteria or water sprite. The wisteria seems like it would be especially forgiving which would be great for me! I'm with you, floaters are great and I'm sure my fish (betta) will appreciate them - something to rest on near the surface.


----------



## cookiedoughcreations (Feb 24, 2015)

TuiAndLa ~ I've also heard they don't care for much movement. I think I've scared myself off though from the frogbits. Think I've decided to give wisteria a try. My well water is always on the high side for nitrates (the fish seems to have adjusted) and I need a plant that grows like a weed and sucks up nitrates like crazy - wisteria it is!


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Depending on where you live, certain aquatic plants (including floaters) are illegal as they are extremely invasive, make sure you check before you buy (don't want a huge fine).
I find that I prefer salvia minimia over other floaters. It grows very fast (I have to harvest and toss 1/3 the tank surface area worth each week it not more) but its easy to get rid of completely if you want to (unlike duckweed where some tiny fragment will turn into a mess again in a week). Its roots stay short which I find more esthetically pleasing than the long rooted dwarf water lettuce and frogbit. Salvia minima also has a cool cat tongue like texture on the tops of its leaves. I've not tried red root floaters yet to give an opinion on them compared to salvia minima a though.
I have the stuff in all my betta tanks and once it warms up enough I'll try to go back to selling it instead of throwing it out each week (I dry and tie it in a bag before tossing-always a good idea with any aquatic plant to ensure it is dead ad avoid anything spreading).


----------



## cookiedoughcreations (Feb 24, 2015)

Aqua Aurora, thanks for the great info! And salvia minimia sounds awesome, perfect in fact! I'm going to check it out!


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

cookiedoughcreations said:


> Aqua Aurora, thanks for the great info! And salvia minimia sounds awesome, perfect in fact! I'm going to check it out!


Happy to help, if you haven't gotten any once it starts staying above 40F as the lowest temp around the northern states drop me a line (if you live in the continental US.. if you are in Alaska, Hawaii, or elsewhere I cannot ship to you sorry).


----------

